# Missing eyebrows/whiskers?



## <3 Goldens (Mar 10, 2008)

So I just noticed that the white whisker-like eyebrow things (I don't know what it's called) over one eye are gone, but the other side is still there. Does this mean anything, or is it just a normal thing?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Um, maybe they got rubbed off? Was your dog wrestling?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you have kids in the house? My brother cut of our cat's whiskers when we were kids....

Another thought, any fire or hot areas (oven) that he could have gotten too close to?


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Which side?

:curtain:

.


----------



## <3 Goldens (Mar 10, 2008)

it was the left side
but I just noticed it growing back a little, so I guess they just fell off or something. Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think they may have "molted" like chickens do their feathers. I'm glad they are growing back.


----------



## Chloe🐕 (Apr 2, 2021)

<3 Goldens said:


> So I just noticed that the white whisker-like eyebrow things (I don't know what it's called) over one eye are gone, but the other side is still there. Does this mean anything, or is it just a normal thing?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Yeah that happened to my dog as well. Her right eyebrows are now missing  they're growing back now though.

Found a website!!








9 Reasons for Hair Loss Around Your Dog's Eye


Hair loss is always a concerning issue, in humans as well as in dogs. Balding in humans is mostly linked to age when hair follicles shrink or even die, causing the hair to fall out.




pawleaks.com


----------

